
Argentina on Two Steaks a Day (2006) - jger15
https://idlewords.com/2006/04/argentina_on_two_steaks_a_day.htm
======
scoutt
I know Argentine culture very well. I still drink _mate_ a couple of times a
week even if I am not there.

I agree on most things written in this articles, except that sadly, very few
can afford eating meat two times a day (and it's not advised either).

Not agree at all with the rant about dulce de leche. I traveled around the
globe, and I can tell that many countries will be better countries if they
include dulce de leche in their recipes (specially Italian pastry and ice
cream).

A mention to roasted _molleja_
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gizzard](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gizzard))
would be deserved, since it's one of the most appreciated component of the
_asado_ (roasted meat).

The article is about restaurants, mostly. There is also the Sunday morning
tradition of making _asado_ , in family, where the man prepares the meat, and
the women make the salad and side dishes.

~~~
guiye
Argentine here, drinking lot of mate every day, and of course doing asado on
weekends! Maybe we eat too much meat, yes, but it's not too expensive vs other
countries, in terms of quality too. Dulce de leche and the ice cream is one of
the best tastes that you can try. We have a lot(really a lot) of milk
derivatives like yogurts, creams and cheese too.

------
matt-snider
Really entertaining! For whatever reason the writing style made me think of
this classic:

[https://www.cs.utah.edu/~gback/awfgrmlg.html](https://www.cs.utah.edu/~gback/awfgrmlg.html)

~~~
ptidhomme
Thanks for linking this. Didn't know about it, and loving it !

